# Venison Heart Tartare



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Note: The meat and egg yolk are completely raw here so if you have any concerns about how the heart was handled or processed, or are nervous about food-borne bacteria, this probably isn't the recipe for you. There are risks with rare or raw meat. For the record. I prepared and ate this last night and have not died yet, or had any ill-effects.









Ingredients:

1 deer heart finely chopped or ground
2 tbsp very finely chopped shallots or red onion
1 tbsp lemon zest
1 salted anchovy finely chopped(if you don't want to use an actual anchovy you can substitute some Worcestershire(1.5 tsp)
1 tbsp olive oil
2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tbsp chopped capers
2 tbsp finely chopped parsley
2 tsp chopped chives(optional)
1 egg yolk
Freshly ground pepper
Sea Salt

1 baguette, sliced, brushed with olive oil and lightly grilled or toasted in a pan.

Directions:

Keep the heart cold and frosty(but not frozen).
Trim all the outer lining and non-muscle tissue from the inside and outside of the heart. Remove all the sinew, veins, etc...

Finely and evenly dice(or grind) the heart. Place in small mixing bowl.

Gently mix in all the ingredients except the egg yolk, salt, pepper, and a little bit of the olive oil.

Spoon the mixture onto the center of a serving plate. Drizzle with the rest of the olive oil, spoon the egg yolk, whole, on top of the mixture, and sprinkle with salt and pepper.

Note: make sure you keep the mixture cold until serving.

Toast some sliced baguette that's been brushed with olive oil in a pan, and place around the meat mixture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Gave you a like for ambition and presentation quality. Not sure how I feel about tartare in general but this one I would probably at least try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicely done! I do enjoy a good tartare but don't do it often enough. I'm a sucker for getting a little non traditional and adding some minced serrano or jalapeno chilis


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Nicely done! I do enjoy a good tartare but don't do it often enough. I'm a sucker for getting a little non traditional and adding some minced serrano or jalapeno chilis


That sounds like a good choice. It could have used a little heat. Would give it a little more texture too.

I've been thinking about doing a non-traditional tartare with some more Asian herbs and spices, Thai chile, rice wine vinegar, fish sauce, etc. Maybe next time I'm feeling ambitious...

Was really pleased with the flavor and texture of heart for tartare though. Would definitely use it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried another variation using heart yesterday. Liked it quite a bit better than classic French tartare. The flavors are more my style.

Korean Yukhoe









Ingredients:
Heart sliced thin and then into ribbons

Asian Pear cut into matchsticks

Ginger minced
Garlic minced
Yellow onion minced
Green onion minced
Soy sauce
Korean Gochukaru(red pepper powder)
Honey
Sesame oil
Freshly ground black pepper

Egg yolk
Sesame seeds to garnish

Take the ribbons of meat and keep them cold

Take the minced ginger, garlic, and onion and mix into a paste.

Mix all the ingredients(including the paste from the previous step) into the ribbons of heart.

Serve over the Asian Pear matchsticks

Sprinkle some sesame seeds over the meat and top with an egg yolk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love yukhoe!


----------

